# Ford 2110 4x4 engine swap.



## Rdove (May 6, 2017)

My predicament is that I have a 1985 Ford 2110 Compact Tractor with a bad engine. Ideally I would like to put in another engine in it. The original is a Shibaura 2.3L 4cyl Diesel and I was wondering if anybody knew of an engine that would be compatible on getting this tractor in the field again. I have too much into it to just turn it into yard art so am open to suggestions. Thanks for any help!
This being my initial post I have found out a few things of interest with my predicament. After further investigation I have found out that the crank in this engine is broke. After talking to different people who are car mechanics looking for some advice I am thinking that the best route to take, is find an engine that I could use with possibly an adapter plate that would allow it to fit to the transmission. Apparently not many of these tractors were made. Has anybody had any experience doing this with any tractors particularly a Ford? Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You might consider looking for a used crankshaft for your engine. Tractorhouse.com has 27 ea. 2110's listed in salvage. Note that some of these tractors are older US made 2110 models, completely different tractors.


----------

